# Anyone tried cholinergic drugs such as Neostigmine



## Guest (Oct 29, 2001)

Just wondering if anyone has tried Neostigmine for constipation. It is the opposite of an anticholinergic (which can slow motility).The anticholinergics are like levsin, bentyl etc and they are supposed to be antispasmotics but for me they cause major increased constipation and don't help with pain.Anyone know anything about this other medication.Any help would be greatly appreciated!


----------

